# WHY....



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

ummm...had a few already here....are you allergic to pork?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2006)

Never thought about putting pineapple on ribs. Nice idea MG!  Nice looking ribs!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree Larry, that Pineapple looks awesome!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Why would anybody in their right mind cook something they are allergic to???
> 
> Ok, maybe I am not in my right mind.... but I did it anyway.  My oldest daughter bought two racks of pork ribs and asked me to cook them....
> 
> ...


The things we do for our Kids! My oldest just has to make that pouty face and sadly say "Daaaaady  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease" and the next thing ya know OI am doing it. She gets THAT from her Mom


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Them burgers look good too Grumpy dude!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 30, 2006)

I tried pineapple juice on ribs a couple of times... tenders em right up! Good looking food Bill. I've never heard of someone being allegic to a pig before.  Wow!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice job Grumpy!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 30, 2006)

Great looking food.  Sorry you no can eat.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice looking rib grumpy!


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Never thought about putting pineapple on ribs. Nice idea MG!  Nice looking ribs!



That is what i use to spritz with instead of Apple juice... works for me...


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 2, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Bulldozer Rectangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just *S U C K S !!!!*


----------



## ddog27 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow those look great!   

I have never heard of someone being allergic to pork. If you were to eat it you would get a migrane headache? Is that all that happens or does it get worse if you eat more pork?


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't imagine not being able to eat pork.  Wow, that really sucks!  I do understand your name a bit better now. lol

You did a great job cooking it and I'm sure your family enjoyed it!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 3, 2006)

No bacon....I can see why u is a misrable old cus....


----------

